# Really REALLY terrible movies



## KenOC

From a different place: Battleship (2012). Redefines stupid. What happened to Liam Neeson's riches that he had to accept a role in this unutterable turkey?


----------



## Dedalus

Tommy Wiseau's movie called "The Room". It's one of those that it's so bad it's good. I would actually recommend watching it, even though it's terrible. Tommy Wiseau directed, wrote, and starred in it, so it's entirely his brainchild for better or for worse (probably worse). 

"You're tearing me apart Lisa!" --famous quote from the movie


----------



## arpeggio

_Teenagers from Outer Space_ :


----------



## Albert7

50 Shades of Grey... the premise sounded bad and I might look at it just for novelty's sake.


----------



## SimonNZ

All those recent-ish big-budget disaster films. Why do their screenplays _have_ to be an interchangeable checklist of cliches?

I notice there's another cliche-checklist addition on the way called "San Andreas". Another "millions can die indifferently as long as Our Hero, Love Interest, Mop-Hair Kid and Scraps The Dog are okay". Worst of all the science is dumbed down so far that even an eight year old can pick holes in them:

2012, Day After Tomorrow, Dante's Peak, Volcano, Into The Storm, The Core etc etc


----------



## Celloman

_Plan 9 From Outer Space_

It has Bela Lugosi. So you know it has to be good.

My favorite quote: "Future events such as these will affect you in the future, for that is where we will spend the rest of our lives."
:lol:


----------



## KenOC

Celloman said:


> "Future events such as these will affect you in the future, for that is where we will spend the rest of our lives."


Criswell speaks!


----------



## Blancrocher

SimonNZ said:


> All those recent-ish big-budget disaster films. Why do their screenplays _have_ to be an interchangeable checklist of cliches?


Lots of reasons, I'm afraid. David Denby discusses some of them in a widely read rant, available here for anyone of interest:

http://www.newrepublic.com/article/books-and-arts/magazine/107212/has-hollywood-murdered-the-movies

The key problems seem to be that these movies are marketed to increasingly young and (even more important, perhaps) international audiences. Subtleties of action, local color, and dialogue are not easily exportable (which is why witty comedies seldom travel between countries with different cultures/languages).

As to the OP, I'm just going to go ahead and say almost all the movies being made now are utter dreck, destructive both to the mind and body--including some of the ones I like!


----------



## Guest

I recall Atonement had me making my own hangman's noose.


----------



## Ingélou

We really loved 'How to Train Your Dragon', so we sent off for 'How to Train Your Dragon 2'.
Bad idea.
It's episodic - full of plot implausibilities - not to mention 21st century psychobabble - silly twee songs - and worst of all, my favourite character got killed as a result of the hero's stubbornness and the actions of his lovable dragon - then it was all brushed aside in a 'happy ever after' ending.
We wasted a whole evening on this? 
Castor & Pollux!


----------



## Guest

Blair Witch Project. Ooooooo wasn't that scary? Er,no.

Starship Troopers. Shoot me now!


----------



## SimonNZ

Blancrocher said:


> Lots of reasons, I'm afraid. David Denby discusses some of them in a widely read rant, available here for anyone of interest:
> 
> http://www.newrepublic.com/article/books-and-arts/magazine/107212/has-hollywood-murdered-the-movies


Thanks for the link. An interesting read, even if I found quite a bit of his argument undermined by being built on unadressed contingent factors and even historical fallacies. I'd be interested now to read some of the responses it generated.


----------



## GreenMamba

dogen said:


> Blair Witch Project. Ooooooo wasn't that scary? Er,no.


I thought it was, and liked it a good bit. But Blair Witch 2 was awful.


----------



## elgar's ghost

In general, any shouty-shooty film featuring lots of gunfire, explosions and where some combat trousered over-testosteroned knucklehead almost inevitably comes out with the line 'OK...let's do this!'

In particular, The Sweeney (with Ray Winstone) was total pants - too much time had passed for it to make any kind of favourable parallel with the crude delights of the quintessential UK 70s cop show and its own two spin-off films.

And I thought Wagons East!, the western satire featuring John Candy in his penultimate movie release and his final role, was extremely lame.


----------



## Mahlerian

KenOC, this is my chance to thank you for mentioning Zardoz sometime last year (in connection with its use of the second movement of Beethoven's Seventh).

I got some like-minded friends together, some alcoholic beverages, and we loved it. Without you, I don't know when I would have heard of it.


----------



## millionrainbows

"Showgirls" was so gratuitously stupid, but I liked the Robocop series, so I understand its stupidity on a deeper level. Same guy who did Starship Troopers, Paul Verhooven.


----------



## hpowders

arpeggio said:


> _Teenagers from Outer Space_ :


Now you are really digging deep into the cesspool.


----------



## hpowders

I Was A Teenage Werewolf.
Michael Landon.

Curiously refreshing!


----------



## padraic

Labyrinth
Grease 2


----------



## aajj

_Godzilla_, from 1998.

Perfect example of how a movie can budget $50-100 million on special effects and the joys of urban destruction and not bother on a small detail known as a script. Empty-headed beyond all reasonable expectations.

_Eyes Wide Shut_, 1999

I love Kubrick's _Dr. Strangelove_ and _Paths of Glory_ but this one is a pretentious, lifeless piece of nothingness that pretends to be about something meaningful. I fault the writing and directing, not the acting. I know people who liked and even loved it. Oh well. I like the title, i'll say that much.


----------



## DavidA

The worst movie I've seen in my 60+ years of watching movies has to be The Lone Ranger with Johnny Depp. It is so absolutely awful that I couldn't even watch it all the way through. Just felt my brain was being assaulted by idiocracy. 
Mind you, a close second comes the simply awful Momma Mia. I even saw this horror on a plane where there was no escape!


----------



## aajj

DavidA said:


> The worst movie I've seen in my 60+ years of watching movies has to be The Lone Ranger with Johnny Depp. It is so absolutely awful that I couldn't even watch it all the way through. Just felt my brain was being assaulted by idiocracy.
> Mind you, a close second comes the simply awful Momma Mia. I even saw this horror on a plane where there was no escape!


Depp was thrown from a horse and injured during the filming. That and the flop at the box office must have left him bruised in more than one way.

I saw part of _Momma Mia_ on tv at a female friend's insistence. One of those movies that is so awful it's almost enjoyable. Almost! Oh, the agony. But the scene where Pierce Brosnan bursts into song with "S.O.S." and Meryl Streep literally runs away was an lol moment. :lol:


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> I got some like-minded friends together, some alcoholic beverages, and we loved it.


Zardoz may have been terrible, but it was memorable!


----------



## norman bates

aajj said:


> _Eyes Wide Shut_, 1999
> 
> I love Kubrick's _Dr. Strangelove_ and _Paths of Glory_ but this one is a pretentious, lifeless piece of nothingness that pretends to be about something meaningful. I fault the writing and directing, not the acting. I know people who liked and even loved it. Oh well. I like the title, i'll say that much.


I don't even care about meaning, the scene of the party is one of the most mesmerizing things I've ever watched on a screen. I'd truly like to live in a world where EWS is one of the worst movies I've ever seen, unfortunately I live in Italy where whe have things like Grazie Padre Pio or The Lady


----------



## Bulldog

SimonNZ said:


> All those recent-ish big-budget disaster films. Why do their screenplays _have_ to be an interchangeable checklist of cliches?
> 
> I notice there's another cliche-checklist addition on the way called "San Andreas". Another "millions can die indifferently as long as Our Hero, Love Interest, Mop-Hair Kid and Scraps The Dog are okay". Worst of all the science is dumbed down so far that even an eight year old can pick holes in them:
> 
> 2012, Day After Tomorrow, Dante's Peak, Volcano, Into The Storm, The Core etc etc


I enjoyed each of those movies. It's FICTION!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Celloman said:


> _Plan 9 From Outer Space_
> 
> It has Bela Lugosi. So you know it has to be good.
> 
> My favorite quote: "Future events such as these will affect you in the future, for that is where we will spend the rest of our lives."
> :lol:


Wow! I want that on a T-shirt.


----------



## Bulldog

Perhaps the worst I've ever seen - Kevin Kline and Diane Keaton in "Darling Companion". The movie is about a soon to divorce couple who lose their dog in the woods; the entire extended family goes out to help the canine. However, they are so wrapped up in their little pathetic lives that they forget all about the dog. The script was a mess of histrionic crap. But this movie does prove something - great actors do not lift a poor script; they just go down the tubes with the paper.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow! I want that on a T-shirt.












What about?- _"Pull the strings!"_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> Zardoz may have been terrible, but it was memorable!


If you watch it with the right group of friends you'll be literally rolling on the ground with paroxysms of giggles with all of the ad lib.


----------



## Guest

Marschallin Blair said:


> If you watch it with the right group of friends you'll be literally rolling on the ground with paroxysms of giggles with all of the ad lib.


I hope you're not going to criticise The President Of Scotland, Bonnie Prince Connery.


----------



## DeepR

Apparently Robocop and Starship Troopers both have some clever layer of satire underneath but I didn't really pick that up when I watched them as a youngster. Maybe they're worth revisiting. 
For something more serious by Verhoeven I suggest Soldaat van Oranje (Soldier of Orange) and Zwartboek.


----------



## Weston

Any movie made after 2000 using hand held shaky cam or found footaqe or both. Enough already!


----------



## Figleaf

Worst movie of all time by a long long way: Mrs. Doubtfire. Interminable, nauseatingly sentimental Fathers For Justice propaganda with the merest leavening of (lame) humour.

The English Patient: overhyped, overlong, schmaltzy and dull- and I really, really don't want to see a) torture scenes or b) scrawny old Kristin Scott Thomas in the buff, especially on the big screen! 

Breakfast at Tiffany's: most cringeworthy individual performance of all time from the dreadful, unfunny Mickey Rooney in 'yellowface' - I actually can't bear to think about it, ugh ugh ugh- and Audrey Hepburn and George Peppard miscast as sex worker (not that her profession is made explicit) and romantic male lead respectively. How could one movie go so wrong- and still be regarded as a 'classic' ?!!!

Sex and the City 2: Before I watched this (yes, I sat through all of it!) I thought the critical reaction to it was probably pure snobbery, since 'chick flicks' are almost always dismissed while the male equivalent- bone headed action movies- are often given more credibility than they deserve. I was wrong. What a bizarre departure from the TV series: the bit where they have to disguise themselves in burkas to escape from villainous Arabs could be straight out of a Bing Crosby and Bob Hope 'Road' movie, except that Bing and Bob were actually funny. And I still say that Mr Big should have died horribly at the end of the first movie: I don't like gory scenes in films, but I'd make an exception for that guy after the first wedding incident! :devil:

E.T.: like most people, I was in tears by the end: tears of pure boredom! 

I actually rather liked Mamma Mia: it's so bad it's good, which is presumably what the producers were aiming for. Colin Firth and Piers Brosnan are brilliantly awful singers! Though I did prefer the original Buona Sera Mrs Campbell, which was a good comedy with a much lighter touch than Mamma Mia, and no Abba.


----------



## Cosmos

Dedalus said:


> Tommy Wiseau's movie called "The Room". It's one of those that it's so bad it's good. I would actually recommend watching it, even though it's terrible. Tommy Wiseau directed, wrote, and starred in it, so it's entirely his brainchild for better or for worse (probably worse).
> 
> "You're tearing me apart Lisa!" --famous quote from the movie


For anyone who hasn't heard of this masterpiece of film, here's one scene that gives you an overview of the movie as a whole:





Also, I want to memorize the following monologue for audition purposes:


----------



## Cosmos

Probably the worst film I've ever watched was Smiley (2012). There are so many reasons that this movie is horrible, I don't know where to begin, and addressing the faults is a fools errand anyway because the entire movie is a fault.

Like, Birdemic (2010) was terrible, but it was so bad, it was good in a way. Like, it's an unintentional comedy. Smiley is just torture


----------



## Albert7

Another rather awful movie I saw in college was The Specialist with Sharon Stone. Painful to think that I even bothered with it.


----------



## Vronsky

All _Batman_ films, especially Christopher Nolan ones.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Re: The Lone Ranger. I think Depp's problem these days is that he just enjoys what he does so much that it's having a detrimental affect on his overall quality control. Take some time off, brother.


----------



## aajj

Figleaf said:


> Worst movie of all time by a long long way: Mrs. Doubtfire. Interminable, nauseatingly sentimental Fathers For Justice propaganda with the merest leavening of (lame) humour.
> 
> The English Patient: overhyped, overlong, schmaltzy and dull- and I really, really don't want to see a) torture scenes or b) scrawny old Kristin Scott Thomas in the buff, especially on the big screen!


I would choose _Patch Adams _over _Mrs. Doubtfire_ almost word for word with your comment, replacing "Fathers" with "Doctors." The children with cancer are mere props for the big-hearted doctor to show-off his humor and do battle against the evil doctors and administrators. Extremely simple-minded and manipulative.

i also agree about _The English Patient_. I found it extremely distasteful, converting what amounted to an adulterous sexual fling into a passionate romance; so allegedly passionate that he sold his soul to the Nazis in the name of romance. This movie won the Best Picture Oscar over _Fargo_, what a joke.


----------



## Guest

I'll say "Twister." The dialogue was horrible, fx like Tom Paxton driving through a house while said house is blowing across the road was beyond stupid, people talking on cellphones with the tornado right in front of them (storm chasers say it is impossible) their ability to outrun a tornado on foot no matter how close it seems to be getting and their strapping themselves in place with the funnel right over them with little leather straps was ridiculous. A real tornado would have sucked them right up.

Another bad one was "Anaconda" with Jennifer Lopez. The CGI was so bad that the snake really looked like a cartoon imposed on a real background--sorry, folks but "Who Framed Roger Rabbit" did a far better job of it.

I also hate when movies use the same stage sets. All the worse if the movies are decent--just ruins the whole thing for me.


----------



## Dedalus

Figleaf said:


> Worst movie of all time by a long long way: Mrs. Doubtfire. Interminable, nauseatingly sentimental Fathers For Justice propaganda with the merest leavening of (lame) humour.


I love this movie! It's a Robin Williams classic as far as I'm concerned. That and Hook, which has been my favorite movie since I was six years old. *sigh* You're entitled to your opinion, however.


----------



## Albert7

Oh and I really dislike that Jumanji movie with Robin Williams... terrible kids flick.

Ironically I am not picky about classical music but when it comes to cinema I can be a lot pickier.


----------



## GreenMamba

Figleaf said:


> The English Patient: overhyped, overlong, schmaltzy and dull- and I really, really don't want to see a) torture scenes or b) scrawny old Kristin Scott Thomas in the buff, especially on the big screen!


Maybe you needed to keep your eyes on the passion.


----------



## Albert7

Another terrible movie was The Dukes of Hazzardddddd... hated that one up the wazoo.


----------



## Pantheon

I saw this terrible film the other day. It was so bad that I just had to watch it until the end. 

Bad Teacher, with Cameron Diaz. I'm setting the bar really low here. I wonder if it was deliberately awful.


----------



## realdealblues

*Black Devil Doll From Hell (1984)*

Only appealing to those who enjoy woman being rapped by rasta-dolls who talk like Mr. T.

*Heavy Metal Masscare (1989)*

The true terror lurks in the boredom you will experience. Terrible kills scenes and truly bad Heavy Metal.

*Blood Shack (1971)*

Ray Dennis Steckler's classic tale of horror. The movie is supposed to be about a Native American spirit that haunts this house. The house is really like a one bedroom shack and the Native American spirit is a guy dressed as a Ninja carrying a sword. Oh, and of course plenty of rodeo footage because the film wasn't long enough to release so it was padded with rodeo footage.

*Back Woods (2001)*

David C. Hayes is the world's first 300 pound, retard-******* transvestite serial killer. What's not to love? Anything about this movie.

*Sledgehammer (1983)*

It's your classic tale of teenagers getting killed in a house where a kid kills his mother and her lover with a hammer. Although the "teenagers" are like 30-40 year olds with beards and mustaches and killer shape shifts between a child and man roughly the size of David C. Hayes from my previous pick who can barely fit down the hallway.

I could go on for hours. I've seen over 5 thousand movies and plenty of them were far beyond terrible. I've been keeping a list of every film I've seen over the last 15 years and I've been going back and adding notes for special films such as those mentioned.


----------



## Levanda

I am going to be nasty on this. Most of Holidwood films are rubbish. Avatar to me is nonsense.


----------



## Jos

Figleaf said:


> The English Patient: overhyped, overlong, schmaltzy and dull- and I really, really don't want to see a) torture scenes or b) scrawny old Kristin Scott Thomas in the buff, especially on the big screen!


Was planning to post the brilliant Seinfeldclip regarding The English Patient but GreenMamba beat me to it. 
Spot on; just die, DIE !! Get it over with, aargh

Oh, and Mr Big should have died a horible death the minute he walked into the set. As should the rest of the cast......


----------



## Guest

I don't even bother listing the movies that are forgettable. The fall for them is not so great. For a movie to be truly terrible, it has to have rolled out with great fanfare, have an overblown budget, or been terribly over-hyped. For example - Sharknado was a horrible, stupid movie, with crappy FX and a plot not worth the toilet paper it was written on. Yet utterly enjoyable, because it promised nothing. 

In contrast, Avatar, as mentioned above, was utter dreck, a Jim Cameron vanity piece, beating us over the head with how horrible we are, and how wonderful nature is. For that matter, throw in Titanic along with it. Crap - even leaving aside the obvious jokes about already knowing how it ends. No depth to the characters as well - same with avatar. One thing I will say, though - much has been made about whether Leo's character should really have let go, and that the two of them could have both survived on the headboard. Mythbusters tested this, and found that was actually accurate. The headboard wouldn't have supported them both, and Leo's character's body temp would have dropped too low even if he tried to hang on that he would have still died of hypothermia.

There have been some other movies that I actually stopped watching because I felt IQ points oozing out of my ears watching them. Zoolander was one. Utter crap.

Life of Pi was a huge let down, after all the hype. Highlander 2. Made Highlander pointless. The Hostel movies. Torture porn, with no redeemable value.


----------



## Couac Addict

The biggest turkey I've seen recently. The only impressive thing about this is how it made all the other Nicolas Cage movies look good (which is an amazing feat in itself). I've seen student films with better acting/script.
This is a special kind of awful.


----------



## Piwikiwi

10,000 BC is a terrible movie


----------



## Piwikiwi

Ingélou said:


> We really loved 'How to Train Your Dragon', so we sent off for 'How to Train Your Dragon 2'.
> Bad idea.
> It's episodic - full of plot implausibilities - not to mention 21st century psychobabble - silly twee songs - and worst of all, my favourite character got killed as a result of the hero's stubbornness and the actions of his lovable dragon - then it was all brushed aside in a 'happy ever after' ending.
> We wasted a whole evening on this?
> Castor & Pollux!


WHAT!? I loved How to Train Your Dragon 2 even more than 1!


----------



## Piwikiwi

DeepR said:


> Apparently Robocop and Starship Troopers both have some clever layer of satire underneath but I didn't really pick that up when I watched them as a youngster. Maybe they're worth revisiting.
> For something more serious by Verhoeven I suggest Soldaat van Oranje (Soldier of Orange) and Zwartboek.


I saw Starship Troopers in the cinema when I was 12. I loved it.


----------



## Albert7

Saw this as a kid and hatttttttttttttttted it!


----------



## Guest

I hate any movie where people crawl through ventilation shafts that are:

a. Roomy enough for an army to march through. (These don't exist in regular buildings)
b. Are shiny and metallic-looking inside. (The ones I've been in are coated with dust that looks and feels like greasy, black fur)
c. Somehow have a mysterious source of illumination. (They are pitch black and not even a flashlight helps because the inner walls are black--read b. above--so there is nothing to see)

The shafts I was in was aboard a Navy vessel. The supplied air to or exhausted air from the fire rooms and engine rooms and have to be large or those spaces will quickly overheat. Schools and office buildings don't need them except in movies.

Likewise in "Titanic" when the ship is sinking, it's amazingly bright outside--you see everything. On the ocean at night, even with a full moon, you can't see your hand in front of your face. Although you'll get a nice view of the Milky Way. The real terror for the survivors huddled in those lifeboats would have been how impenetrably black night on the ocean is. Imagine floating around in this little boat swallowed in total darkness on this huge ocean. The scariest thing about being in those lifeboats was missed by the movie.


----------



## Albert7

Every single Pee Wee Herman movie I saw in elementary school made me want to barf honestly:










Hated those intensely to the point I stopped watching lots of movies as a kid.


----------



## Blancrocher

realdealblues said:


> I could go on for hours. I've seen over 5 thousand movies and plenty of them were far beyond terrible. I've been keeping a list of every film I've seen over the last 15 years and I've been going back and adding notes for special films such as those mentioned.


Wonderfully appalling list, realdealblues!

One could go further in exploring along these lines. However, this is a family forum, so we probably shouldn't even mention some of the stomach-churning dreck they've been coming out with in the 2000s, I suppose, even if they belong on this list. I mean, why give them the satisfaction?


----------



## Albert7

Promise me that this movie will never be shown again.


----------



## Loge

Have to agree with ZARDOZ, but it did introduce me to Beethoven's 7th long before The King's Speech.






But if you want to go for a bad one with a few beers, I suggest Ninja Terminator from the bargain bin. It's a Joseph Lai Release don't you know, a sign of quality in any language.


----------



## Albert7

Any Van Damme flick is bad to me as well:


----------



## Morimur

"Commando" starring Arnie. Loved it as a kid.


----------



## starthrower

Jim Carrey movies are pretty horrible. And all that Stallone crap from the 80s. And Tremors. I don't care for most films made after the 70s, and a lot of those were cheesy too.


----------



## Albert7

Probably not high on anyone's list eh?


----------



## KenOC

starthrower said:


> Jim Carrey movies are pretty horrible. And all that Stallone crap from the 80s. And Tremors. I don't care for most films made after the 70s, and a lot of those were cheesy too.


You didn't like The Truman Show?


----------



## Albert7

starthrower said:


> Jim Carrey movies are pretty horrible. And all that Stallone crap from the 80s. And Tremors. I don't care for most films made after the 70s, and a lot of those were cheesy too.


Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind is pretty wonderful for a Carrey film.


----------



## Haydn man

Plenty to go at here
Star Wars Episodes 1 2 and 3 
Saturday Night Fever
All the Harry Potter films


----------



## Piwikiwi

Haydn man said:


> Plenty to go at here
> Star Wars Episodes 1 2 and 3
> Saturday Night Fever
> All the Harry Potter films


Harry Potter part III and the last two weren't that bad


----------



## Couac Addict

Robot Monster...because nothing is less scary than a gorilla in diving helmet, operating a bubble machine.


----------



## Guest

Couac Addict said:


> Robot Monster...because nothing is less scary than a gorilla in diving helmet, operating a bubble machine.


Hey, that's Ro-Man!!! I had a major crush on Ro-Man as a kid! Them's fightin' words!!


----------



## Vronsky

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0369226/?ref_=chtbtm_tt_66

_Alone in the Dark_ was pretty bad. One of the worst horror-thriller films I ever watched.


----------



## Guest

Shepard Fairey said:


> View attachment 67240
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0369226/?ref_=chtbtm_tt_66
> 
> _Alone in the Dark_ was pretty bad. One of the worst horror-thriller films I ever watched.


Tara Reid as an anthropologist? What could be wrong with that?


----------



## Morimur

Albert7 said:


> Probably not high on anyone's list eh?


50 Shades of Stupid


----------



## Ukko

It's been awhile, but as I recall, "Them" was pretty dismaying.


----------



## Vronsky

DrMike said:


> Tara Reid as an anthropologist? What could be wrong with that?


Tara Reid was impressive (as always), others were bad.


----------



## Guest

"Flying Saucer" is pretty bad. It's not that the plot or storyline is bad but the acting is positively wooden. This excerpt is actually a lot better than other parts of the film where the acting is excruciating.


----------



## Couac Addict

The Giant Claw. 
Apparently, this was meant to be a serious movie (or as serious as any monster movie can be).
They shot all the acting scenes first, then realised that they couldn't afford an American FX team to create the giant bird. So they hired a Mexican company to do it. They were so over-budget that they couldn't send anyone to oversee the project. 
What you see is what was sent to them...and they were in no financial position to not use it.

It's quite amusing to watch actors who believe that they are in big budget sci-fi film....and then we cut to Gonzo from the Muppets.


----------



## Guest

"Sharknado 3" is promising to be rotten. The star, David Hasselhoff, says it will be the worst of them yet and if you can't believe David Hasselhoff in these matters, why are you even living? Besides, Michelle Bachmann and Anne Coulter are in it and hopefully we'll get to see them get eaten! Along with Jerry Springer, a WWE wrestler AND some guy from 'N Sync!!! Now, THAT is getting bang for your buck! I don't care what anyone else says, I'll be tuning in!


----------



## Guest

Couac Addict said:


> The Giant Claw.
> Apparently, this was meant to be a serious movie (or as serious as any monster movie can be).
> They shot all the acting scenes first, then realised that they couldn't afford an American FX team to create the giant bird. So they hired a Mexican company to do it. They were so over-budget that they couldn't send anyone to oversee the project.
> What you see is what was sent to them...and they were in no financial position to not use it.
> 
> It's quite amusing to watch actors who believe that they are in big budget sci-fi film....and then we cut to Gonzo from the Muppets.


I saw that as a kid and even then found it pretty funny. Apparently, this was a pinata for some kid's party that didn't get used. You wonder all those hapless people in the movie didn't look up at it and bust out laughing.


----------



## geralmar

The Garbage Pail Kids Movie (1987). Irredeemably vile children's film invokes genocide during the final 15 minutes.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anything featuring that prize oaf Steven Seagal.


----------



## Bulldog

elgars ghost said:


> Anything featuring that prize oaf Steven Seagal.


I found 2 or three of his movies quite good (for an action movie).


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domino_(2005_film)
Just profanity, nothing else.


----------



## Joe B

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domino_(2005_film)
> Just profanity, *nothing else*.


NOT TRUE!!! There was also plenty of gratuitous violence.


----------



## Rogerx

Magic Mike, not even funny.


----------



## Merl

The truly awful 'When Saturday Comes'. Based around the appalling acting / football skills of Sean Bean it's truly one of the most badly acted films I've ever seen. Script written by a 5 year old, every terroble cliché in the book and to top it off the truly horrendous Sean 'I have one accent only for whatever role I'm playing' Bean. There's also a moment of pure fiction where Sheffield United win a game, however they were playing manyoo so that's entirely possible. It says something when the best actor in the film is former Leeds United player, Mel Sterland. Even the always dependable Pete Postlethwaite is wooden in this one. Utter *****.


----------



## Joe B

I know this might raise some feathers, but I do not appreciate Wes Anderson's movies. I think he is a good director, but I do not enjoy his script writing skills. He must be fabulous to work with as actors seem to be lined up to be in his films. I guess Wes is a genuine auteur, but I am not able to comprehend his genius.

"The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou" is a film which I could not watch to the end. I tried for over an hour to get into the film, but I finally had to stop when I realized I didn't care about a single character. For me character development along with their story arc are essential. For me, "The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou" failed in both respects.


----------



## Merl

In fact I nominate any film that Sean Bean has been in. The Hitcher remake was appalling, he was pathetic in Silent Hill and he even managed to ruin Goldeneye with his terrible 'spy' accent as 006. When they killed him off early in Game of Thrones I actually cheered as they chopped his head off as I knew I'd never have to suffer his wooden Sheffield-ness again.


----------



## david johnson

Yor, Hunter From the Future = terrible flick. The 'Billy Jack' movies were bad. For some lack of sanity, four of them were made.


----------



## geralmar

1966

George Segal portrays the protagonist as a loathsome detestable jerk who, in his attempts to act "cool", only succeeds in coming across as a consumate smart ***. I hated him and kept hoping someone would kill him or at least he would die at the end. The movie also has a ridiculous scene in which Segal, trying to evade some thugs, chooses the one automobile in a garage full of cars that has a bomb strapped to the undercarriage. Either that or the bad guys attached a bomb to every car in the neighborhood. The scene is absolutely illogical. Yet the movie got decent reviews.


----------



## Rogerx

Planet of the Apes (1968)

2001, zie Planet of the Apes (2001)
the reboot 2011, seeRise of the Planet of the Apes
2014 Dawn of the Planet of the Apes
2017 War for the Planet of the Apes
and 14-part television serie 1974.
All utter crap


----------



## Tchaikov6

Split (1989). It's free on Youtube, but don't bother.


----------



## Metairie Road

geralmar said:


> 1966
> 
> George Segal portrays the protagonist as a loathsome detestable jerk who, in his attempts to act "cool", only succeeds in coming across as a consumate smart ***. I hated him and kept hoping someone would kill him or at least he would die at the end. The movie also has a ridiculous scene in which Segal, trying to evade some thugs, chooses the one automobile in a garage full of cars that has a bomb strapped to the undercarriage. Either that or the bad guys attached a bomb to every car in the neighborhood. The scene is absolutely illogical. Yet the movie got decent reviews.


John Barry's theme music was tolerable, although it would have been more at home in Doctor Zhivago than in this movie.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## jegreenwood

geralmar said:


> 1966
> 
> George Segal portrays the protagonist as a loathsome detestable jerk who, in his attempts to act "cool", only succeeds in coming across as a consumate smart ***. I hated him and kept hoping someone would kill him or at least he would die at the end. The movie also has a ridiculous scene in which Segal, trying to evade some thugs, chooses the one automobile in a garage full of cars that has a bomb strapped to the undercarriage. Either that or the bad guys attached a bomb to every car in the neighborhood. The scene is absolutely illogical. Yet the movie got decent reviews.


Not only have I seen it, I read the novel it comes from and have a copy of the film script by Harold Pinter. I don't recall it being great, but I didn't hate it. The novel arrived just after John Le Carre and Len Deighton (The Ipcress Files and two more made into films with Michael Caine) hit. It was of its time, and George Segal was terribly miscast. But there are scenes of pure Pinteresque dialog in the script.

. . .

Just paged through the script. I came across the bomb in car scene (unless there's more than one). The script indicates that Quiller is getting into his own car, but he first checks it for a bomb. He finds it, and frees it from the car. He then leaves the garage, before the bomb explodes. (I presume a time bomb.)

Having not seen the film in 50 years, I don't recall how it actually played.


----------



## ldiat

ATOMIC BLONDE turned it off half way watching


----------



## geralmar

jegreenwood said:


> Not only have I seen it, I read the novel it comes from and have a copy of the film script by Harold Pinter.
> 
> Just paged through the script. I came across the bomb in car scene (unless there's more than one). The script indicates that Quiller is getting into his own car, but he first checks it for a bomb. He finds it, and frees it from the car. He then leaves the garage, before the bomb explodes. (I presume a time bomb.)
> 
> Having not seen the film in 50 years, I don't recall how it actually played.


I hadn't thought of the "It's his own car" angle. It definitely isn't clear in the movie since the car is parked a couple blocks away. Nevertheless I'm willing to offer a grudging apology. I still hated Segal. Actually, I usually hate him.

Incidentally, I saw Ipcress File in the theater and quite liked it. One movie I'd like to see again is The Venetian Affair (1966) with Robert Vaughn. I miss the plot-driven, less noisy spy movies of the 1960s.


----------



## Larkenfield

This was not the picture I intended to post. It got on by mistake and it’s a real headache to remove photos that one doesn’t want. Please moderators remove this post. I have no idea how Katie Holms got posted. We are no longer dating and she wasn’t very good in bed. Thanks for your help. I was trying to post a gif of my favorite worst picture of all time: The Royal Tenenbaums.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Phil loves classical

Finished watching Godard's Breathless. Thought it sucked pretty bad, considering it is supposedly one of the greatest movies of all time.


----------



## Varick

SimonNZ said:


> All those recent-ish big-budget disaster films. Why do their screenplays _have_ to be an interchangeable checklist of cliches?
> 
> I notice there's another cliche-checklist addition on the way called "San Andreas". Another "millions can die indifferently as long as Our Hero, Love Interest, Mop-Hair Kid and Scraps The Dog are okay". Worst of all the science is dumbed down so far that even an eight year old can pick holes in them:
> 
> 2012, Day After Tomorrow, Dante's Peak, Volcano, Into The Storm, *The Core* etc etc


I remember when I heard the radio advertisements for "The Core." I knew I could never watch something that bad when I heard the sound clip, "We have to get to the core to *jump-start the Earth*." I just thought, 'Wow, they put that in an ad to GET people to GO to this movie.' I couldn't even imagine how bad the rest of that movie was/is.



DrMike said:


> I don't even bother listing the movies that are forgettable. The fall for them is not so great. For a movie to be truly terrible, it has to have rolled out with great fanfare, have an overblown budget, or been terribly over-hyped. For example - *Sharknado* was a horrible, stupid movie, with crappy FX and a plot not worth the toilet paper it was written on. Yet utterly enjoyable, because it promised nothing.


Yeah, but Sharknado was *deliberately* made to be a "bad B" style movie. Which is what made it great. I never saw 2, 3, or any more of them, but I heard they were all equally "bad" ie: Great!

Someone posted earlier the Christopher Nolan Batmans. I am just curious: What exactly was so bad about them? I thought they were great, and don't even deserve a peripheral mention in a thread like this.

re: The OP: I'm with SimonNZ. These big budget apocalyptic, end-of-the-world movies are just awful!!! Oh yeah, and after seeing the 1st Fast & Furious movie and seeing how god awful that was, it never ceased to amaze me that there was enough of a calling for another one. Then, another one. Then another one and another one and another and another and another and another and........

V


----------



## KenOC

Snakes on a Plane...


----------



## Larkenfield

_Breathless_ "sucked" and that makes it a terrible terrible movie? I thought this list was for the worst of the worst, and _Breathless_ hardly seems that during the time of rebellion. It was groundbreaking at the time (1960) and attracted a great deal of attention to French cinema because it seemed like a break from the past. On Godard's Breathless:

https://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/23/movies/23scott.html


----------



## DavidA

I'd count 'La La Land' perhaps not as really terrible but as really mediocre after all the hype. Thought we were going to see a new Astaire / Rogers but the score was flat and the dancing amateurish. Real let down.


----------



## mikeh375

DavidA said:


> I'd count 'La La Land' perhaps not as really terrible but as really mediocre after all the hype. Thought we were going to see a new Astaire / Rogers but the score was flat and the dancing amateurish. Real let down.


I watched that for the 3rd time the other night. I didn't mind it really and wondered if Ryan Gosling was actually a good pianist or if some clever fakery was going on, either way it was good to watch from a muso pov. I agree with you David that the two leads dancing was mild and we are seeing better on Strictly at present. I didn't mind the music so much but felt the first few numbers where hyped a little too much.
One or two annoying (yet quite sweet) ear worms stuck with me for a while afterwards - not good when I'm trying to get over a problem in my own writing though.


----------



## Tchaikov6

DavidA said:


> I'd count 'La La Land' perhaps not as really terrible but as really mediocre after all the hype. Thought we were going to see a new Astaire / Rogers but the score was flat and the dancing amateurish. Real let down.


La La Land... come on! That's in my top ten favorite movies, acting is fantastic, music is great, I love the characters, great script. Not to mention cinematography. It's just a beautiful touching movie NOT deserving of "worst movie ever" label.


----------



## Rogerx

Twilight saga, what a load of crap.
Only made from some" pretty faces" in the cast.


----------



## xv12commander

"Rise of skywalker" I've not even seen it yet but I've got a very bad feeling about it...


----------



## Rogerx

xv12commander said:


> "Rise of skywalker" I've not even seen it yet but I've got a very bad feeling about it...


Any science fiction movie or just this one?


----------



## KenOC

Hobo with a Shotgun, 2011. Just like it sounds. Some gratuitous violence. Well, it's _all _gratuitous violence.


----------



## geralmar

And I bought the blu ray... .


----------



## Tchaikov6

Jumanji (1995)
Pretty awful.


----------



## Bulldog

Melancholia - A movie about the most stupid people on Earth.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Bulldog said:


> Melancholia - A movie about the most stupid people on Earth.


Wow, I've actually heard very good things about Melancholia, never actually seen it though, so can't personally comment.


----------



## KenOC

Follow-up: J.J.Abrams will ride the Donkey of Shame.


----------



## Biwa

Virus (1999)

Donald Sutherland, Jamie Lee Curtis, William Baldwin, Cliff Curtis and others have a whole lot of fun fighting off cyborgs & computers who want to use humans for spare parts.


----------



## Dodecs

Tchaikov6 said:


> Wow, I've actually heard very good things about Melancholia, never actually seen it though, so can't personally comment.


Melancholia was great, What's terrible about it. It's just a metaphor for depression & the all encompassing blueness.


----------



## geralmar

Vile, smug conspiracy pandering. Of course it won two Oscars.


----------



## Guest

This is easy!!



All Agatha Christie films

Any film about people over 60 and their 'last flings' and/or dementia; "45" (zzzzz), "Iris" (double zzz) "The Best Marigold Hotel' (frightful) - the ONE exception "Waking Ned Devine" - HILAROUS






Any and *all British costume dramas* - Jane Austen et al. "Gosford Park", "Room With a View" (if I hear 'Miss Honeychurch' one more time I think I'll .... oh, I don't know).

Bring on the gritty realism and drama, based on a terrific script or something equally funny *based on script* (eg. "When Harry Met Sally", "About Schmidt", "As Good as it Gets")

And the GREAT actresses; Helen Hunt being right up there. Go away you superannuated old English dowagers (that includes Helena-Bonham Carter).


----------



## adriesba

This was terrible. Nothing but a cash-grab. The plot was shallow and predictable, and the characters behaved extremely unrealistically. I know you have to suspend disbelief with movies, but this one just asked for too much.

View attachment 134321


I've seen lots of awful movies. I could probably have fun with this thread though my choices may be unpopular. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Everybody will stand on somebody's toes for singling out a bad film or films. Nobody should take it personally. On my list I see I left out action films - which are arguably amongst the very worst - like "Independence Day", just as one example.


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> View attachment 128049
> 
> 
> Virus (1999)
> 
> Donald Sutherland, Jamie Lee Curtis, William Baldwin, Cliff Curtis and others have a whole lot of fun fighting off cyborgs & computers who want to use humans for spare parts.


You must have seen what's coming in 2020


----------



## Rogerx

Christabel said:


> This is easy!!
> 
> 
> 
> All Agatha Christie films
> 
> Any film about people over 60 and their 'last flings' and/or dementia; "45" (zzzzz), "Iris" (double zzz) "The Best Marigold Hotel' (frightful) - the ONE exception "Waking Ned Devine" - HILAROUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any and *all British costume dramas* - Jane Austen et al. "Gosford Park", "Room With a View" (if I hear 'Miss Honeychurch' one more time I think I'll .... oh, I don't know).
> 
> Bring on the gritty realism and drama, based on a terrific script or something equally funny *based on script* (eg. "When Harry Met Sally", "About Schmidt", "As Good as it Gets")
> 
> And the GREAT actresses; Helen Hunt being right up there. Go away you superannuated old English dowagers (that includes Helena-Bonham Carter).


One man's/ woman trash is another man's / woman treasure.


----------



## Guest

"Really, really terrible" - a pharse that tends to be used for movies that are, somehow, nevertheless, entertaining and not, actually, ghastly to endure.

So, _Battleship_. Not, IMO, actually ghastly. It had some entertainment value.

I see some other posters here have just ground axes about movies that are often well-regarded. They're not really really terrible in the sense of universally reviled.

I must say I'm struggling to think of any that I saw at the cinema and came out thinking it was a stinker - that I'd actually wasted money. _Capricorn One _I suppose, which just struck me as stupid. And another with James Brolin, _Trapped _(listed as a TV movie on imdb, but it played second feature when I went to see...er...too long ago to remember)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070828/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_109

I find it odd that people would waste their energies harbouring a grudge against terrible movies. I just forget them - there's too much room to be taken up in my memory with movies that I've loved. Not dissimilar to wasting time hating Mozart - why bother?


----------



## erki

I would say there are more bad movies than good. Most of the Hollywood mass production is awful. Rambo.


----------



## Sad Al

Indiana Jones 2 - the Temple of Doom. A sequel from hell. Harrison Ford has obviously underwent a lobotomy and is going through his zombie moves throughout the film, a leading lady hopelessly out of her depth and beauty, a moronic plot that has once again been copied from William Campbell's cult book Hero with 1000 returns, with a fistful of Hollywood mockery of ancient Indian spirituality.


----------



## Varick

Joe B said:


> I know this might raise some feathers, but I do not appreciate Wes Anderson's movies. I think he is a good director, but I do not enjoy his script writing skills. He must be fabulous to work with as actors seem to be lined up to be in his films. I guess Wes is a genuine auteur, but I am not able to comprehend his genius.
> 
> "The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou" is a film which I could not watch to the end. I tried for over an hour to get into the film, but I finally had to stop when I realized I didn't care about a single character. For me character development along with their story arc are essential. For me, "The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou" failed in both respects.


Loved it, but then again, I like Wes Anderson movies. That bone dry, quirky, odd humor... granted, I have to be in the mood for it, but when I am, I just crack up!

V


----------



## Varick

DavidA said:


> I'd count 'La La Land' perhaps not as really terrible but as really mediocre after all the hype. Thought we were going to see a new Astaire / Rogers but the score was flat and the dancing amateurish. Real let down.


I actually enjoyed it. I thought it was one of the few good musicals out there, and absolutely LOVED the "non Hollywood" ending.

V


----------



## Varick

To MacLeod's point above, I would think this thread is more towards movies like "Sleepaway Camp" and "Basket Case." Now these are truly horrible movies.

V


----------



## senza sordino

Movies I've watched in the past five months I think are terrible:

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (1978)
Mamma Mia! (2008)
Death by Murder (1976)
The Eagle has Landed (1976)
Eat, Prey, Love (2010)
Bonfire of the Vanities (1990)

I try to avoid reading what critics have said before I watch the movie, so as not to cloud my judgment. But sometimes it's hard to avoid the hype before I watch a movie, such as Mamma Mia! Sometimes I watch to find out what the hype and fuss was all about. 

I don't think it's a really such a bad thing watching bad movies, because then you can tell when you see a truly remarkably film. At least that's what I tell myself when I just gave up two hours of my precious life to endure a stinker such as Bonfire of the Vanities.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Here's one of the first movies I ever watched. I used to think it was horrific as a kid.


----------



## erki

Youtube is really good for shifting through the movies. You watch few parts and if you brain scream: this is stupid you just move on. But to think of going to the theatre and paying for it and trying to get something for your money is even as a thought painful.
So I have encountered many 1980-90's American gang crime movies that are so poorly and stereotypically made that I feel insulted. But I can not name any because I haven't watch these.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Bulldog said:


> Melancholia - A movie about the most stupid people on Earth.


Well, I finally watched it.... and loved it :lol:

I'm surprised you hated it so much, I found I connected to the characters and the traumatic event depicted. One of the greatest movies about depression and anxiety in my opinion, but also strangely hopeful. Curious what you didn't like?


----------



## Guest

Any film with Nicole Kidman in it has to qualify as amongst the worst ever made. She encompasses the full range of acting from A to B and that includes whispering when attempting to be super dramatic. Even her forehead doesn't move. Now.

I went to drama school when I was 18 and even won a prize for a performance but I considered myself a huge lump of Christmas-sized ham. Still better than Kidman!! Sam Neill is the same kind of one-dimensional actor. In this otherwise very funny film he exhibited the full acting range from A to B as the aforesaid Kidman:






Sam Neill could take some acting lessons from John Goodman: (the profane language is very annoying, though.)


----------



## Bulldog

Tchaikov6 said:


> Well, I finally watched it.... and loved it :lol:
> 
> I'm surprised you hated it so much, I found I connected to the characters and the traumatic event depicted. One of the greatest movies about depression and anxiety in my opinion, but also strangely hopeful. Curious what you didn't like?


You connected to that group of sick puppies who didn't have one whole brain amongst them? I wanted to see a disaster movie; instead I got a movie that was a disaster.

The female lead was sub-human. What about her husband or fiance? Where did he go? Why would he hook up with a mental midget? Then there's the lord of the manor who decides to go down in the stables with his horses instead of spending his last hours with his wife. Sorry, the movie sucked big-time.

A final thought. You say the movie was hopeful. What is hopeful about every human on the planet biting the dust?


----------



## pianozach

*Cats*

I'm actually quite surprised no one has mentioned this horror yet.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Bulldog said:


> You connected to that group of sick puppies who didn't have one whole brain amongst them? I wanted to see a disaster movie; instead I got a movie that was a disaster.
> 
> The female lead was sub-human. What about her husband or fiance? Where did he go? Why would he hook up with a mental midget? Then there's the lord of the manor who decides to go down in the stables with his horses instead of spending his last hours with his wife. Sorry, the movie sucked big-time.
> 
> A final thought. You say the movie was hopeful. What is hopeful about every human on the planet biting the dust?


Definitely all valid questions, but I think the movie is not meant to be taken literally but rather as a metaphor for our own depression and social anxieties... aka the real nightmare of the movie is NOT the end of the world, but the wedding. I don't think the lead was sub human, but she suffered from depression - as I have - and I thought it was pretty realistic.

What did you expect then? A normal Michael Bay action thriller where everyone screamed and ran? I thought it was a really unique interpretation of the apocalypse. I don't know why I found it hopeful... I guess there was just something about it that made me feel happy for both characters, or at least the lead.

But again, of course your opinion is valid and you are allowed to hate it


----------



## Bulldog

Tchaikov6 said:


> Definitely all valid questions, but I think the movie is not meant to be taken literally but rather as a metaphor for our own depression and social anxieties... aka the real nightmare of the movie is NOT the end of the world, but the wedding. I don't think the lead was sub human, but she suffered from depression - as I have - and I thought it was pretty realistic.
> 
> What did you expect then? A normal Michael Bay action thriller where everyone screamed and ran? I thought it was a really unique interpretation of the apocalypse. I don't know why I found it hopeful... I guess there was just something about it that made me feel happy for both characters, or at least the lead.


I'll be short as I respond to your points:

1. I don't want any metaphor or symbolism. Give it to me straight.

2. For me, the real nightmare is the person who concocted this movie.

3. No, I didn't expect an action thriller but screaming would have been reasonable. Of course, there is nowhere to run.

4. Who is Michael Bay; was he involved with Baywatch? :lol:

5. I could see feeling happy for the lead - she's better off dead. I did feel badly for the horses though; their last few minutes having to spend time with their stupid owner.

Allow me to point you to a great end of the world movie starring Gregory Peck and Ava Gardner - On the Beach from 1959 - real emotions (no metaphors). Just realistic folks doing what one would expect when the nuclear cloud heads to Australia.


----------



## adriesba

pianozach said:


> *Cats*
> 
> I'm actually quite surprised no one has mentioned this horror yet.


I didn't watch the movie, but wow that looks cringey!


----------



## adriesba

Anyone remember this?






 ...


----------



## Rogerx

adriesba said:


> Anyone remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, no :lol:


----------



## adriesba

Rogerx said:


> Duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, no :lol:


Well, I found it to be terrible! I feel like it was made just to give Jerry Seinfeld something to do, and then since his voice is in it, anyone will watch it no matter how awful it is.

Perhaps he is not well known outside the US.


----------



## pianozach

adriesba said:


> Well, I found it to be terrible! I feel like it was made just to give Jerry Seinfeld something to do, and then since his voice is in it, anyone will watch it no matter how awful it is.
> 
> Perhaps he is not well known outside the US.


Jerry Seinfeld seems to be a one-schtick comedian who got extraordinarily lucky. A hit show where he made a $1,000,000 an episode by the end of the 9th season.

Seinfeld reportedly turned down more than $100 million - $5 million per episode - to produce a tenth season of *Seinfeld* in the late 1990s.

When you figure that 22-24 episodes were produced from Seasons 3 through 9, I'd say Jerry never has to work another day in his life, especially since he had a stake in the show, and makes about $20 million a year in residuals (syndication) from the show.


----------



## Flamme

All the ''re-makes'', except few! The expensive garabge recycling other peoples ideas in ''modern spirit''...


----------



## Tchaikov6

Bulldog said:


> I'll be short as I respond to your points:
> 
> 1. I don't want any metaphor or symbolism. Give it to me straight.
> 
> 2. For me, the real nightmare is the person who concocted this movie.
> 
> 3. No, I didn't expect an action thriller but screaming would have been reasonable. Of course, there is nowhere to run.
> 
> 4. Who is Michael Bay; was he involved with Baywatch? :lol:
> 
> 5. I could see feeling happy for the lead - she's better off dead. I did feel badly for the horses though; their last few minutes having to spend time with their stupid owner.
> 
> Allow me to point you to a great end of the world movie starring Gregory Peck and Ava Gardner - On the Beach from 1959 - real emotions (no metaphors). Just realistic folks doing what one would expect when the nuclear cloud heads to Australia.


1. Well we simply have different expectations as to what a movie can be then, nothing wrong with that. Are you a fan of 2001: A Space Odyssey, or The Tree of Life?

2. Lars von Trier, I haven't seen any of his other films but he seems really interesting.

3. but the point isn't if it was REASONABLE or not, it's #1 goal is to be a movie about depression, and it uses the apocalypse as a means to express that; you wanted it to be the other way around.

4. Michael Bay is a notorious filmmaker of such awful movies as the Transformers series and Pearl Habor... aka the exact opposite of what Melancholia, loud and fast and cheesy

5. I didn't like the owner either lol, glad we can agree

I will check out On the Beach... May I ask what some of your favorite movies are? Just so I can get a perspective of what you want in a film? Curious that you didn't like Marriage Story either - to me that's one of the most realistic divorce portrayals. You also must not be a fan of Dr Strangelove lmao


----------



## Tchaikov6

@Bulldog also I think this review sums it up really really well - https://boxd.it/WFYOT


----------



## Bulldog

Tchaikov6 said:


> I will check out On the Beach... May I ask what some of your favorite movies are? Just so I can get a perspective of what you want in a film?


Favorites off the top of my head:

Shawshank Redemption
Aliens
Husbands and Wives
Hannah and her Sisters
Some Like it Hot
They Shoot Horses, Don't They
Terminator II
Cat on a hot tin roof
Roman Holiday
The Big Country
The Omen
The Boys from Brazil
The Godfather Parts I and II
The Deer Hunter
Angel Heart
Midnight Run
Stanley & Iris
Goodfellas
Casino
Notting Hill
Doctor Zhivago
Contact
Seven
The Last Temptation of Christ
Exodus
Cool Hand Luke
Inherit the Wind
Atlantic City
The Age of Innocence
Howard's End
Groundhog Day
The Color Purple
The Manchurian candidate (first one with Sinatra)
Scarface
Moonstruck
Five Easy Pieces
12 Angry Men
The Hustler
Unforgiven
Annie Hall
Amadeus
The Grapes of Wrath
Patton
The Right Stuff
Lawrence of Arabia
Schindler's List
Pulp Fiction
Fargo
Manhattan
The Silence of the Lambs
Apocalypse Now
House of Games
The Bridge on the River Kwai
On the Waterfront
It's a Wonderful Life
Bonnie and Clyde
Gone with the Wind
Days of Heaven
Body Heat
Being There
Reservoir Dogs
Rocky
Vertigo
Gladiator
North by Northwest
Thelma and Louise
The Dark knight
Good Will Hunting
Saving Private Ryan
Titanic
A Clockwork Orange
American Beauty
The Graduate
Jaws
Forrest Gump

I would have included "Close Encounters of the Third Kind" except for that boring and drawn-out ending.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Bulldog said:


> Favorites off the top of my head:
> 
> Shawshank Redemption
> Aliens
> Husbands and Wives
> Hannah and her Sisters
> Some Like it Hot
> They Shoot Horses, Don't They
> Terminator II
> Cat on a hot tin roof
> Roman Holiday
> The Big Country
> The Omen
> The Boys from Brazil
> The Godfather Parts I and II
> The Deer Hunter
> Angel Heart
> Midnight Run
> Stanley & Iris
> Goodfellas
> Casino
> Notting Hill
> Doctor Zhivago
> Contact
> Seven
> The Last Temptation of Christ
> Exodus
> Cool Hand Luke
> Inherit the Wind
> Atlantic City
> The Age of Innocence
> Howard's End
> Groundhog Day
> The Color Purple
> The Manchurian candidate (first one with Sinatra)
> Scarface
> Moonstruck
> Five Easy Pieces
> 12 Angry Men
> The Hustler
> Unforgiven
> Annie Hall
> Amadeus
> The Grapes of Wrath
> Patton
> The Right Stuff
> Lawrence of Arabia
> Schindler's List
> Pulp Fiction
> Fargo
> Manhattan
> The Silence of the Lambs
> Apocalypse Now
> House of Games
> The Bridge on the River Kwai
> On the Waterfront
> It's a Wonderful Life
> Bonnie and Clyde
> Gone with the Wind
> Days of Heaven
> Body Heat
> Being There
> Reservoir Dogs
> Rocky
> Vertigo
> Gladiator
> North by Northwest
> Thelma and Louise
> The Dark knight
> Good Will Hunting
> Saving Private Ryan
> Titanic
> A Clockwork Orange
> American Beauty
> The Graduate
> Jaws
> Forrest Gump
> 
> I would have included "Close Encounters of the Third Kind" except for that boring and drawn-out ending.


Oh nice, you have good taste!!!! Of the ones I've seen I love almost all of them. Watch more foreign movies though lol


----------



## Bulldog

Tchaikov6 said:


> Oh nice, you have good taste!!!! Of the ones I've seen I love almost all of them. Watch more foreign movies though lol


Foreign movies tend to be loaded with symbolism, so I keep my distance. Animated films don't appeal to me either.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Bulldog said:


> Foreign movies tend to be loaded with symbolism, so I keep my distance. Animated films don't appeal to me either.


Oof you're missing out on some of the best movies ever made!! Don't worry not all foreign movies have "symbolism", in fact check out Miyazaki who's both foreign AND animation director - I think you'll find his style refreshingly different from most animated movies, and you can even find the dubbed version aka it'll be in English!!! I especially recommend Porco Rosso and Spirited Away to start, hope you enjoy


----------



## ThaNotoriousNIC

Here is a list of some films that I would consider really, really terrible (although some of them I love)

1. Norbit (2007): I don't know why, but this is my ultimate guilty pleasure movie. It is a very bad film and definitely not the high point of Eddie Murphy's career, but Rasputia can sure make me laugh somehow. The waterslide scene is iconic to me.

2. Jack and Jill (2011): Unlike Norbit (which I love), I cannot stand this film whatsoever. Adam Sandler playing his usual character along with a female version of himself is a terrifying combination. Add in Al Pacino thirsting over female Adam Sandler and you have one of the worst movies of all time.

3. Johnson Family Vacation and Welcome Home Roscoe Jenkins: I put these two together because they both concern family reunions. Both panned by critics yet they have a special place in my heart. I can see why they are bad (bad character arcs, hit and miss jokes), but they remind me of the time when I was growing up and these films were very popular among friends and family.

4. Most MST3K reviewed films: Some of the films they watch on the show are among the worst I've ever seen (some of which I have seen without their commentary). Notable films include Santa Claus Conquers the Martians, Cry Wilderness, and Mac and Me. Those films are true abominations and make something like Norbit look like Citizen Kane.


----------



## cheregi

ThaNotoriousNIC said:


> 4. Most MST3K reviewed films: Some of the films they watch on the show are among the worst I've ever seen (some of which I have seen without their commentary). Notable films include Santa Claus Conquers the Martians, Cry Wilderness, and Mac and Me. Those films are true abominations and make something like Norbit look like Citizen Kane.


Seconding MST3K as a great resource for finding bad movies!

My favorite bad movie is Troll 2 - it's more than just a failure; it's a failure that seems to be reaching for something much much greater than it could've possibly been (like abstract art-film status), so the end result becomes incomprehensible in a really specific way.


----------



## pianozach

And then there's the big budget awful films . . .

*Cats
Battlefield Earth
The Lone Ranger
Waterworld
Batman & Robin*


----------



## MAS

Any Wes Anderson movie.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Just finished watching the new Bill and Ted Face the Music.

It's really bad, but I thought had some funny (and a lot of awkward) moments, and was entertaining in a weird way. Surprisingly given 81% on Rotten Tomatoes. If you liked the first 1 or 2, then this one is even wackier in a dumb way.


----------

